# الموضوع مهم جدا لاي مهندس اجهزة طبية



## محمدالقبالي (15 مايو 2008)

الموضوع هو:

Types of Hazards in Hospitals and how Clinical Engineers reduce it

الموضوع مهم وانا اريد ان اعمل بحث على الموضوع اعلاه فمن لديه اي معلومات عن الموضوع فليرفقها وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## محمدالقبالي (17 مايو 2008)

هل الموضوع مهم ام لا اريد جواب


----------



## ليدي لين (17 مايو 2008)

اكيد مهم بالطبع هذا اول شيء ياخذ بعين الاعتبار عند العمل والتعامل مع الاجهزة


----------



## المسلم84 (18 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أنا اسف اخوي لانو ماعندي معلومات عن هذا الموضوع,بس يمكنك استخدام الكلمات التالية للبحث عن المخاطر الموجودة في المستشفى:

المخاطر الكهربائية , المخاطر البيولوجية , المخاطر الصحية , المخاطر الكيميائية , المخاطر البيئية , المخاطر المهنية , المخاطر الاشعاعية( http://www.radiologyinfo.org/en/safety/index.cfm?pg=sfty_xray&bhcp=1&bhhash=1#3 )

وان شاء الله بالتوفيق


----------



## اسامة غراب (21 مايو 2008)

elmawdoo3 mashroo7 be shai2 men ettafsel fe marge3 clinical engineering wallazy yodarras goz2 menno kamadda ta7mel nafs el2esm


----------

